# Burn full HD (1080) BluRay on a Regular DVDs



## guygardner (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a new full HD camera (Sony HDR-SR11) and want to record full 1080 HD onto regular DVDs. I have tried Toast 9 (crashes after taking forever to process), and several other options to have full quality 1080 HD BluRay burnt onto a regular DVD.

What is working for all of you today? Any options are a possibility for me at this point but please only post if you have real recent experience with things that have actually worked to get BluRay on DVDs and DL DVDs.

My disks are full and I go on vacation in another month and need to get this stuff burned off before I go so I can record more.
Help me Obie Wan, your my only hope!

Thanks
Guy


----------



## ora (Oct 30, 2008)

I recently edited a 1080i documentary and did some burning out to DVD - its an analogous case I guess.

Do you want 1080i to play via say quicktime on your mac or uncompressed to play on a dvd player hooked up to a tv? Also how long is the vid?

If you use toast to fit it to a DVD its going to first convert it to standard DVD res then do a fit to disk compression, so thats not going to work for you - it will be your vid but not at 1080i format. As far as I know, anything that masters to a video_ts folder/dvd-video format will trim to dvd res: 720 × 480 max for NSTC.

If its a short short film you MIGHT get it as an uncompressed movie file on a DVD, but I think our 15 min film coming out of FCP was tens of gb already, so not even DL-DVD will help.

To play just as a file off a DVD rather than via a DVD player you could try using ffmpegx to compress it but maintain the full 1080i resolution - you;d lsoe soem quality but keep the pixel count.

Overall, the best way to move HD 1080i res files around IMHO is via a) mastered blu ray disk, b) Raw video on a hard drive. Anything less you are lsoing quality, and may as well drop pixel count as anything else. 

If you explain what the use of this is a bit more maybe we can help further.




> but please only post if you have real recent experience with things that have actually worked to get BluRay on DVDs and DL DVDs.



There are some very smart people here, they can often help even if they haven't been in the same position themselves. You don't need to add this kind of thing really.


----------



## ex2bot (Oct 30, 2008)

Of course, you _can't_ make a "Blu-Ray" disc using regular or DL DVD-R. By definition, making a Blu-Ray disc requires Blu-Ray media (discs).

You _can_ copy your movie files from your camcorder to a regular DVD disc. This will not play in a regular or Blu-Ray player. It will only work with your computer. Disclaimer: I don't have Toast 9, no do I have a HD camcorder. If you have a camcorder that saves to a hard drive or to flash card (such as SD or whatever), and your camcorder is connected to your Mac, the camcorder's hard drive or SD storage should show up on your Desktop as a drive icon.

Then you can double-click on that drive and drag that file onto your DVD (when you put a blank DVD in it should show up as a disc on the Desktop). Change the name from "Untitled DVD" to something more meaningful. Finally, click the burn button that shows up in the DVD window or the sidebar.

Good luck.

Bot


----------



## guygardner (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

These are family movies but of places I may not be back to so I want the full 1080i preserved. Not very long so even putting 30-40mins per DVD is fine with me.

I want to preserve the full 1080i the camera takes for now on DVDs. Once BluRay discs come down in price and burners and players come down I will switch over.

So I want to record BD (at full HD1080) onto DVD or DVD DL for now. Toasts 9 claims it can do this, provides a player that will work on the Mac for DVD's with BD on them and claims it will play in some BluRay players and I have tried it but it crashed for some reason. If I save a small few scenes to a BD disk image the quality looks great and is full 1080 without reduced quaility. I just can't get it to work when I put scenes in that would fill a DVD (30-40 mins). The options to do what I want are they and I can select them but it gets errors after processing for several hours ever time I try.

I have 2GB or RAM and an Intel iMac with 2GHZ Dual Core. So the system should be able to handle this (not as fast as newer more powerful Macs but it should work).

Thanks!
Guy


----------



## guygardner (Oct 31, 2008)

Continued from above: So I am wondering if anyone else has been able to do this using any other tools or has tricks I need to do to make this work.

BTW: I have posted this in other forums (not on here) and tracked others asking the same thing but have found no replies that have actually been able to make this work and explain what I need to do to do it myself.

Thanks again!
Guy


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 31, 2008)

DVD (whether single- or dual-layer), is, by definition, only 540 lines (pixels) tall.  You cannot make a DVD disk in the DVD video format that is playable in a set-top DVD player that will display more than 540 lines of resolution.  It's impossible.  The DVD video format prohibits it.

The Toast solution is a workaround and a hack.  Blu-Ray DVDs store data differently than DVD-R/DVD-R DL disks.

What you _can_ do is make QuickTime, MPEG-4, h.264 or AVI file that is 1080i and store it on a DVD disk, but this DVD disk will be a _data_ DVD disk, and will not be playable in a set-top DVD player.

The short answer is that you cannot do what you want to do because it's impossible.  If you want a playable DVD disk, then you're going to be limited to 540 lines of resolution -- end of story.  If you want more resolution, you must either purchase Blu-Ray media, or keep your video in a video format container (MPEG-4, h.264, etc.) that does support the resolution you want.


----------



## guygardner (Nov 8, 2008)

I have found that PC users burn AVCHD direct to DVDs and most BluRay players can play these. My sony is AVCHD. So maybe this is the way I need to do this to get full 1080i HD on a DVD from my Sony and be able to play back on most BluRay players.

Anyone know how to do that on a Mac?

Thanks,
Guy


----------



## sdaniels (Dec 16, 2008)

My experience leads me to believe they are simply backing up a M4V/MP4 file onto a DVD-R/+R... maybe even a M2TS (Raw Format MPEG2) which a Sony Blu-Ray player will play, as long as it's in a PS3.

I personally just put them into M4V codec using HandBrake file conversion instead of HandBrake DVD conversion, which I think they just made public on their website... indeed they did "HandBrake 0.9.3: Released!" go to...

```
http://handbrake.fr/
```

Use variants of the Apple TV settings to suit your needs.


----------



## Johnnyboy (Jan 11, 2009)

Pinnacle STUDIO 12 will allow you to create a Blu-ray format disk on standard DVD+- R
I believe the length is only around 20 minutes but who can stand more home movies than that...


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 11, 2009)

Even if that's possible, the poster is looking for a Mac solution...


----------



## justin-shedworx (Feb 8, 2009)

We develop RevolverHD for Mac, which does what is asked for here.

RevolverHD burns DVDs containing AVCHD footage.  AVCHD DVDs can be played in most Sony and Panasonic BD players.

AVCHD DVDs use the UDF 2.50 filesystem, so will not playback on your Mac (yet).  UDF 2.50 is the filesystem format used by Blu-ray also, so will probably be supported on OSX when Blu-ray is.

Hope this helps.

We develop software against both the AVCHD and Blu-ray specs, so know this stuff backwards.


----------



## Macdaddi (Feb 9, 2009)

guygardner said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> These are family movies but of places I may not be back to so I want the full 1080i preserved. Not very long so even putting 30-40mins per DVD is fine with me.
> 
> ...


&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;*So I tried many times to burn Mpeg-4 media at 1080p onto a DVD-R in toast set as a blu-ray disc using my Lacie firewire external burner to no avail.  But... when I use my External LG blu-ray burner it works.  I think it has something to do with the type of laser that burns the disc.  Since blue-ray is a more powerful laser it can burn the DVD-R differently.  I'm just making an educated guess here so correct me if I'm wrong
  So to sum up my experience.
- Burning media to blu-ray on 4.7 DVD-R with non blu-ray burner makes Toast crash.
- Burning media to blu-ray on 4.7 DVD-R with blu-ray burner works.

Hope this helped.
*


----------



## fryke (Feb 9, 2009)

At least it was in bold and with enough Apple logos.


----------



## snipper (Aug 31, 2010)

guygardner said:


> So I want to record BD (at full HD1080) onto DVD or DVD DL for now.



Please stop calling something "BD" because it's full HD. You're confusing people. The format of the disk has nothing to do with the resolution of the video files that are put on it. You could put a HD movie (fragment) on a floppy disk if you wanted to. Calling it a BD floppy would be  funny but nonsense.


----------

